# Building a Timber Framed House



## TinMan (31 Jan 2010)

thinking of building a 850sq ft house in Dublin. If i use a timber frame any ideas 



of what the current build price (for completion not just build the frame) per sq foot
Name of a good timber frame builder (lots gone out/or going out of business at the moment)
should i just use brick etc?
If i sell it will someone want to buy it or will they want brick

thanks

JK


----------



## onq (31 Jan 2010)

Your deceptively simple questions require complex answers, which are, in order; -


This depends on many other factors besides merely specifying a timber frame
Kingspan Century, Riverview, IJM all seem to be in business and I've asked for prices recently from the first two
"Brick etc" covers a multitude and yes, you may still use it depending on how you insulate.
Each potential purchaser may have different ideas.

We're not an oracle on AAM, just laypeople and professionals offering free advice in the presence of many unknowns and remote from the action - i.e. this is advice in a general sense, covering principles and approaches, unless its stated otherwise.

In this regard, to get hard prices, you really need to develop at minimum a specification for the dwelling.
To do this you'll have to get an idea of many things, including what you want from the design of the building.
There is no point deluding yourself you'll build for rock-bottom prices when you want a WOW factor lounge/kitchen/dining two storey space to the rear garden overlooked by a stainless steel flying balcony with projecting glass tread backlit stairs - if you get my drift.

If you are going to sink your money into a very basic design, that's fine, but you need to consider future proofing it to compete on equal terms with other properties when you go to sell it in say 10 years.
This requires a high degree of insulation even by current compliant standards.

Does this give you an idea of what I'm talking about when I say its not that simple? Someone will come along now and say "all he wants is a price" but that's just layperson speak for "I get taken in easily". Unless you specify what you want - from any builder - you won't understand the price of be able to compare it to other buildings people will post about to this thread.

I can tell you that a QS cost estimate for a 4,000 sqft house for a traditional build three storey dormer [2 storey with rooms in the roof] with RC floors on a 215mm inner leaf came in around €200 sq/ft in South Dublin last year. When pressed on the costs the Q.S. confirmed that only builders rates had fallen by a significant amount, materials prices had remained relatively stable and that he had to stand over his estimate, but that in the spread of tenders you might get better prices.

I know there are contractors cutting their throats out there to gain turnover, but that's just another way to eventually go out of business - its not sustainable in the medium term. I'm not certain employing someone at below cost prices for their work will guarantee you good service.

As I say, you may get specific prices here at well below what I've mentioned above, and if I might suggest that building an outer rendered blockwork leaf with a timber frame might be the most cost efficient road for you, but you should ask to see examples of the tenderers work and go out to tender for the best quotes.

That's at the end of a road whereby you at least have a set of plans drawn up to reflect what you [and your partner if there is one] want in a house, including all items like boundary walls, ambient energy sources, building regulations compliance and then go get permission.

Without going through the preliminary process to firm up you ideas, you shouldn't even be talking to a builder yet, because you can end up building the house he wants to build as opposed to what you want to build. Be wary of even approaching a building professional until you get an idea of what you want yourself first. After you crystallize your own ideas than you will be in a better position to seek prices.

ONQ

[broken link removed]


----------



## liss351 (31 Jan 2010)

you should have a look at metal frame houses,priced the same as timber with none of the shrinkage that comes with timber drying out...log onto metcon.ie..worth a look


----------



## onq (31 Jan 2010)

I've looked at teh metcon.ie site, liss351.

Blurb, a few piccies, vague assurances about compliance.

What if any is your relationship to this company?

Where are there examples of their built work?

I'd like to see one under construction.

TIA

ONQ.

[broken link removed]


----------

